# [connexion internet] Livebox Sagem (résolu)

## Darius4all

bonjour a tous.

Je viens de recevoir ma livebox et j'en suis a l'installation, forcément :p.

mon ancienne config : modem ethernet, ip fixe pour tt les pc ds le réseau, connexion via pppoe avec 2 regle iptable pour le partage de connexion et la redirection pour emule.

La connexion est assuré au départ par un server sans interface graphique ni rien, normal pour un server.

j'ai fait un simple switch entre le modem ethernet et la livebox mais ca ne marche pas comme ça apparemment :p

J'ai appelé le service wanadoo mais bon linux ne fais pas parti de leur compétences.

en gros j'arrive a rien la, mm pas a me log sur la livebox pour accéder a la config.

si quelqu'un arrive a se servir de la LB avec gentoo, faites un signe j'ai besoin d'aide.

----------

## bosozoku

Il faut remmettre ton titre en règle si tu veux qu'on te réponde  :Wink: 

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

----------

## Darius4all

c'est mieux comme ça ?

----------

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> mon ancienne config : modem ethernet, ip fixe pour tt les pc ds le réseau, connexion via pppoe avec 2 regle iptable pour le partage de connexion et la redirection pour emule.
> 
> La connexion est assuré au départ par un server sans interface graphique ni rien, normal pour un server.
> 
> j'ai fait un simple switch entre le modem ethernet et la livebox mais ca ne marche pas comme ça apparemment :p
> ...

 

Alors deja, c'est quoi une Livebox?

Ensuite, c'est quoi ton "simple switch" ?

----------

## Darius4all

simple switch = remplacement :p (j'ai débranché le modem et remplacer par la LB)

Et une livebox c'est une petite boite semblable a un modem adsl, fourni par wanadoo pour les forfaits haut débit permettant d'avoir accés au net pour tout les pc par réseau, WiFi, usb.

ca fait tout plein de choses bien qui me servent perso a rien genre dhcp, routeur, firewall, machine a café, et ca doit pouvoir faire les frittes même si on s'y prend bien :p

----------

## Darius4all

personne est chez wanadoo et se sert de la livebox ?

j'ai lu plein de truc concernant mdk10.1 mais rien avec gentoo, et je suis pas plus avancé vu que les explications fourni pour mandrake sont pas trés clair et que je suis pas super doué sous linux malheureusement :p

----------

## Trevoke

Et Gentoo est sur la livebox ou sur ton desktop ou sur ton serveur?

Tu sais si ton serveur a une connection internet?

----------

## Darius4all

je te refait un bref topo :p

sur mon réseau j'ai : 

un server sous gentoo

un client sous gentoo

2 clients sous win2k

la livebox c un modem qui est conecté au server.

avant j'avais un modem ethernet connecté de la meme façon que la livebox c'est a dire sur une carte réseau sur le server.

donc la LB est connecté a eth1 sur le server et le server lui mm est connecté au réseau local avec eth0

----------

## bong

Une livebox, c'est un modem/routeur/firewall/wifi

apparement, il charche a utiliser uniquement la fonction modem...

----------

## Darius4all

helpppppppp je commence a déprimer la  :Sad: 

----------

## Tsukusa

Personnellement ma gentoo est branchée par cable réseau normal à la livebox et ma gentoo détecte directement le réseau ... Normalement si tu l'a branché sur ton eth tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème. 

Après j'ai essayé avec le Wifi mais j'ai laissé tombé... Wanadoo c'est un peu de la merde (je sais je suis gentil) >>> Cela n'engage que moi, c'est mon avis.

----------

## befa

j'utilise la livebox...c'est bien relou!!! moi je cherche à m'en servir juste de modem pour que l'impactage sur la situation du réseau avant livebox soit le minimum possible...

si tu passes par l'ethernet, tu mets ton interface ethernet en dhcp et ça devrait pas posé de soucis...apparement tu es dans le meme cas de figure que moi,

a savoir, une gateway et des pc sur ton réseau interne...apparement il faut regler la livebox, pour tout diriger vers ton serveur (principe de la dmz) et la, ton serveur reprendra ces fonctionnalités de départ...

p.s: de ce que j'ai pu voir, la livebox a un os linux...maintenant est-il possible de le reprogrammer? sachant que les deux seuls moyens d'y acceder, c'est interface web ou telnet...le ssh n'est pas autorisé!!  :Surprised: 

----------

## Darius4all

```
Wanadoo c'est un peu de la merde (je sais je suis gentil)
```

entierement d'accord mais bon engagement par contrat jusqu'en mai, je pe pas les virer encore.

Befa, si tu pe me préciser un peu :

```
tu mets ton interface ethernet en dhcp
```

je comprend pas bien le coup du dhcp la, mon interface sur lakelle est  branché la LB a savoir eth1 est en dhcp, logique, mais eth0 est fixe pour le réseau interne, j'ai pas envie de changer ça si possible.

merci de votre aide les gars quand même  :Smile:  si on s'en sors je ferai un ptit howto pour éviter la galère aux autres.

----------

## befa

excuse moi d'etre rester aussi vague, je voulais dire que ton interface côté LB doit être en dhcp et ton interface interne au réseau local reste fixe...

car ta LB fait DHCP/FW/ROUTEUR...

----------

## Darius4all

oki, mais ca c'est la config d'origine vu qu'avant j'étais sur modem adsl ethernet.

si tu peux me donner des précisions sur:

```
apparement il faut regler la livebox, pour tout diriger vers ton serveur
```

----------

## befa

ah oui pour ça, je ne l'ai pas encore teste...

en fait la livebox, c'est pour mes parents, j'ai installé ca a l'arrache ce w-e, et je ne pourrai me remettre dessus que ce w-e peutetre....

normalement, dans le firewal de la LB, tu mets les règles pour tout rediriger vers ton serveur, et a partir de là, ça sera a nouveau ton fw qui gerera ça...pour l'instant je ne peux pas t'en dire plus...

----------

## marvin rouge

sur mon modem/routeur/firewall/cafetière (pas wanadoo, mais bon ca doit etre grosso modo pareil), j'ai déclaré le serveur en DMZ par l'intermédiaire de l'interface web du bidule. Et du coup ca devient completement transparent. Essaie de voir dans la doc si tu peux mettre une machine en DMZ (quitte à lui attribuer une ip fixe), et désactiver tout le reste (firewall, routeur ...) et après tu te débrouille avec ton serveur pour le NAT/firewall.

----------

## shaka78

J'ai une Gentoo avec une LiveBox Sagem, ça marche impeccable.

La LiveBox possédant un serveur DHCP, il suffit de mettre iface_eth0="dhcp" dans le /etc/conf.d/net et ça marche tout seul.

Pour éviter une sorte de "freeze" DNS, il faut ensuite dans le navigateur que tu utilises préciser directement les serveurs DNS de Wanadoo (je ne me rappelle plus des IPs par coeur) et pas l'IP de la LiveBox.

le pare-feu liveBox est assez efficace, mais je n'arrive pas à faire marcher du VPN avec   :Question:   on dirait que des paquets UDP ne sortent pas, même avec le FW désactivé. La configuration avancée est assez lourde et pas intuitive du tout!

Par ailleurs, quand on dit que Mamadou c'est de la merde, allez dire çà à mon collègue qui a sa connexion Free en rade depuis un mois et demi et quelques heures de lutte au téléphone à 0,35/min... je ne dis pas que Mamadou est parfait, mais pas pire que les autres. Les FAI c'est très bien, tant que ça marche! sinon, c'est une autre histoire  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## befa

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> sur mon modem/routeur/firewall/cafetière (pas wanadoo, mais bon ca doit etre grosso modo pareil), j'ai déclaré le serveur en DMZ par l'intermédiaire de l'interface web du bidule. Et du coup ca devient completement transparent. Essaie de voir dans la doc si tu peux mettre une machine en DMZ (quitte à lui attribuer une ip fixe), et désactiver tout le reste (firewall, routeur ...) et après tu te débrouille avec ton serveur pour le NAT/firewall.

 

ta cafetiere ne serait de type freebox? en tout cas, la case à cocher "dmz" n'existe pas sur le lave-vaisselle de type livebox de wanamoo... 

en ce qui concerne le firewall, meme desactive, il marche encore...(comme le produit vaisselle quand y en a plus y en a encore....)

j'ai fait le test de le desactiver...et toujours des problemes!!

----------

## Darius4all

```
Par ailleurs, quand on dit que Mamadou c'est de la merde, allez dire çà à mon collègue qui a sa connexion Free en rade depuis un mois et demi et quelques heures de lutte au téléphone à 0,35/min...
```

bah tu sais, aprés avoir attendu ma LB 2 mois et demi, avec de nombreux appels et quelque haussement de ton, j'aurais du mal a dire autre chose, de plus je suis soit disant en 2048 depuis le 27 septembre mais bon je dl toujours a 64Ko/s avec mon modem ethernet, alors soit il se foutent bien de moi, soit j'ai un prob de config m'enfin je pense pas :p.

pour en revenir a la LB, 

```
il suffit de mettre iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

tu es sur de ça, parce que eth0 pour moi c la carte qui est sur le switch pas celle de la LB, et eth1 bah c ppp0 en fait pour moi.

----------

## befa

par rapport au dl, c'est une autre histoire! tant que l'on est pas en sdsl, il faut prendre en consideration le debit en montant! à savoir 248ou moins...mais pas 2048! :Wink:  c'est ça l'adsl!!une arnaque monumentale;)

----------

## marvin rouge

 *befa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ta cafetiere ne serait de type freebox? en tout cas, la case à cocher "dmz" n'existe pas sur le lave-vaisselle de type livebox de wanamoo... 
> 
> 

 

nan, c'est un Linksys, qui fait aussi switch 4 ports. pas évident à régler non plus. bah, c'était au cas ou ...

----------

## shaka78

C'est vrai que l'ADSL est une arnaque dans la mesure où ton débit est "garanti" jusqu'au DSLAM, tout ce qui est après, c'est une autre histoire. Bref, tu payes pour quelque chose que tu n'as pas totalement. 

Avec du 2048, je fais du FTP entre 300 et 330 k/s en moyenne.

[OFF]Ma copine est allée en boutique et est repartie avec la LB   :Wink:   [/OFF]

Sinon, tu dois bien mettre ton interface connectée sur la LB en DHCP. Bien entendu, ne pas se tromper sur cette interface    :Very Happy:   ppp0 ne correspond pas à une interface physique mais à ta connexion pppoe (arrêtez moi si je me trompe, je dis ça de mémoire).

Si tu utilisais un modem ethernet, n'oublie pas d'enlever du rc-update les scripts qui ne te sont plus utiles.

PS: effectivement, il semble que le FW refuse de se couper totalement. La LB tourne bien sur un mini Linux et il est possible de passer des commandes via telnet. Mais j'aimerais bien avoir la liste de toutes les commandes possibles!

----------

## befa

 *shaka78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OFF]Ma copine est allée en boutique et est repartie avec la LB    [/OFF]
> 
> 

 

[OFF] oh les bonnes femmes!!!**joke**[/OFF]

 *shaka78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: effectivement, il semble que le FW refuse de se couper totalement. La LB tourne bien sur un mini Linux et il est possible de passer des commandes via telnet. Mais j'aimerais bien avoir la liste de toutes les commandes possibles!

 

de mémoire dans le telnet tu fais un ls, et tu as a peu pret tout...

y a t 'il moyen de virer telenet et de passer en ssh?

----------

## shaka78

A ma connaissance, il n'est pas possible de faire de l'admin en ssh, du moins en local.

Mais bon, il ne faut pas trop se plaindre, la BoiteEnConcert Inventel (l'autre fournisseur avec Sagem) n'a même pas de client telnet pour l'admin locale!    :Razz: 

----------

## Darius4all

bon je progresse un peu, au moins je pe me log a la LB en usb depuis une station win2k, dites moi comment je dois régler tt ca parce ke ca reste assez flou pour moi tout les parametres qu'on peut régler :/

une fois qu'elle sera configuré correctement je la met sur le server et je test ce que vous m'avez mis avant

----------

## Darius4all

bon voila, pour etre sur, j'ai remis la config a zéro partout, sur le server, le client de test (win2k) et la LB.

J'ai donc ma config d'origine a savoir, un server avec 2 cartes réseau, eth1 sur le modem adsl ethernet, eth0 sur le switch pour le réseau local.

Mis a part le fait qu'avec ce modem ethernet je n'arrive pas a profiter du 2048 ca marche nikel, le NAT pour le partage de connexion et la redirection de port pour amule :p

J'ai accés a la LB par usb sur le pc de test, donc je pe modifier tt ce qu'il faut.

Les ip sont fixes partout, 192.168.0.x

maintenant je vous écoute pour les configs :p

merci pour l'aide tous btw  :Smile: 

----------

## Viiince

Si j'ai bien suivi on peut mettre la LB en routeur. Avec un routeur, a priori l'os n'a rien à faire, juste à détecter le routeur comme passerelle. Je me trompe pas ?

Donc, tu as essayé en la mettant en routeur ?

----------

## Darius4all

ca serait avec plaisir que je testerai ca mais j'ai besoin d'une aide un peu plus précise pour faire ça, mes connaissances sont limités dans ce domaine alors me faudrait la marche a suivre si tu peux m'expliquer ca  :Smile: 

----------

## shaka78

Tu as essayé de mettre ton interface en DHCP comme je te l'ai dit?

La LiveBox est un routeur, il n'y a pas de question à se poser. Une fois que tout est bien configuré (encore une fois, c'est la seule chose à faire c'est de faire ce que je t'ai dit). Une fois que c'est OK, tu vois la LiveBox comme ton default router.

Quand u fais un netstat -rn , tu dois avoir ça :

 0.0.0.0         192.168.5.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0

C'est ta route par défaut qui utilise comme default gateway ta LiveBox.

----------

## Darius4all

bon je m'y met, alors, la config de la LB est a 0 donc je v sur le server je met iface_eth1=dhcp kelke chose ds le genre et je vous dit quoi.

----------

## Darius4all

voila ce que j'ai avec mon modem ethernet :

```
 netstat -rn

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

193.253.160.3   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 ppp0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         193.253.160.3   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 ppp0

```

quand je met la LB ca me donne pareil sans les 2 lignes ppp0

en fait eth1 (carte ou est relié la LB) ne démarre pas apparemment.

j'ai pourtant bien rajouté la ligne iface_eth1="dhcp" dans /etc/conf.d/net

et le module est bien up vu ke ca marche avec le modem d'origine :p

----------

## Darius4all

je dois louper quelque chose la :/

----------

## Darius4all

up  :Sad: 

----------

## Darius4all

bon résolu le problème, g mis la livebox direct sur le switch o lieu de la mettre sur le server, mis tt les postes en ip fixe avec la livebox en passerelle, redirigé les ports dont j'avais besoin et voila :p

merci a tous pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## letchideslandes

Dans ton cas, 2 solutions :

1 tu utilises ta LB en Modem routeur et ce derneir va faire du NAT. Tu branches le switch sur la LB et tous tes clients aussi. Dans ce cas ta LB se lle comporte comme un FireWall et ton resau privé et innaccessible de dehors.Seul l'adresse public est accessible. Le probleme est si tu veux un service public sur ton serveur. Soit tu fixes des regles de NAT soit tu le declares en DMZ ou serveur par defaut. Dans ce cas, toute requete qui vient de l'exterieur est systemetiquemenet natter vers le serveur. Cette solution est viable si tu as beaucoup de services mais je préfére les règles de NAT.L'inconvenient est que ca t'obliges des IP fixe (pas DHCP)

2 Tu veux garder la fonction routage sur ton serveur, il faut configurer ta lb en bridge et elle redeviendra un simple modem. Tdonc pas de dhcp)on serveur sert de passerrelle.Cette solution est pas terrible car elle oblige que ton serveur soit allumer pour que les clients puissent acceder au net.

Le sujet et vaste. La bonne solution est en rapport avec tes besoins. Exprime ton besoin et je tacherai de te trouver la bonne solution. Au fait Wandoo repend que sa LB ne fonctionne qu'avec windows, ce qui est absurde car cette solution ne dépent pas des machines qui s'y connecte. C'est leur parapluie pour masquer l'incompetence notoire de leur hotline.

----------

## befa

 *letchideslandes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 Tu veux garder la fonction routage sur ton serveur, il faut configurer ta lb en bridge et elle redeviendra un simple modem. Tdonc pas de dhcp)on serveur sert de passerrelle.Cette solution est pas terrible car elle oblige que ton serveur soit allumer pour que les clients puissent acceder au net.
> 
> Le sujet et vaste. La bonne solution est en rapport avec tes besoins. Exprime ton besoin et je tacherai de te trouver la bonne solution. Au fait Wandoo repend que sa LB ne fonctionne qu'avec windows, ce qui est absurde car cette solution ne dépent pas des machines qui s'y connecte. C'est leur parapluie pour masquer l'incompetence notoire de leur hotline.

 

heu....moi, ça m'interesse!!!

je t'explique, un serveur (sans écran, allumé 24/24) et je veux mettre la livebox en modem tout con...c'est pas la mer à boire ça..nan?

donc je t'ecoute...le bridge? tufais ça comment?

c'est une livebox sagem, si ça peut aider...

ps: dans le pire des cas, je retourne chez wanamoo pour recuperer un modem (ethernet normal) et leur refiler leur daube!

----------

## letchideslandes

Ton serveur est seul sans reseau prive?

Le mode bridged s'active facilement sur un ST 510 avec easy connect. Pour la live box, je dois en installer une ce WE devant une Mandrake chez un ami. J'avise et te repond.

----------

## letchideslandes

Au fait ta livebox, c'est une sagem ou une inventel ?

----------

## befa

ok d'vance je te remercie!  :Wink:  il s'agit d'une sagem!

----------

